# Kitless, Tubeless, Worthless; Kicked my Butt



## soligen (Apr 23, 2011)

Had some problems with this one, but in the end, "Got 'er Done!"

This is a kitless with Red Malle cast in Alumilite.  The nose cone is made from Aluminum. the clip is Stainless Steel.  The finish is CA on the barrels, with no finish on the section.

No tubes.  Taken apart it looks deceptively simple.  I used my new triple start tap/die I recieve this week from the group buy.

The pen is very light weight.  Entire pen weights in at 20g.

The blank came from Victor at LandFillLumber. Victor cast this to my specifications.  What a great Guy! 

The Blank Story:

Most blanks are 5 to 5.5 inches long.  I was telling Victor that he should sell some larger blanks, becasue these are just not long enough for a double closed end pen. And also, I need something to make the section from.

So, we came up with a 6.25" WW concept. similar other blanks he makes, just longer.  Then added on the "Companion Blank", which is basically a sierra sized blank cast from the same pour, and is used to make the section grip area.

Thanks Victor!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 23, 2011)

It's not very nice..........................................










*  TO SHOW OFF!*​


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 23, 2011)

most impressive!!! I'm curious how you do your clip? As far as the shape and securing it in place?


----------



## RichF (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow!  Very nicely done.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice. Most kitless pens don't really do a lot for me. I totally respect and revere the skill and knowledge it takes to make one, but I just don't usually like the way they look. This is a big exception. This pen rocks.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 23, 2011)

OUTSTANDING.  Now that is one great looking pen.  Very nice.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice pen. You overcame


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Crazy Stunning!  These pens truly grow on me and the ideas and concept behind them add to the class of these works of art.  You did a great job with this one and in working with a vendor to cast larger blanks opens a door for others to cast larger, longer creations for the rest of us...Thank you!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 24, 2011)

Simply superb!!!


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 24, 2011)

That looks terrific. It can be surprisingly difficult to make a deceptively simple pen:biggrin: Nice job on the front section, you can see the inside threads and how thin the walls are when it's taken apart. Very nice job.

Mike


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome work, great pen.


----------



## Gary Zakian (Apr 24, 2011)

The pen looks really great.  I am especially intrigued by the clip.  Where did you get it from?  I do some pens and pentel conversions where this type of clip would look really great.


----------



## soligen (Apr 24, 2011)

Concerning the 2 clip questions.

First i'll say I'm not enitely happy with it.

IT is  made from 1/16 stainless rod from KS Engineering (Purchased at Grainger).  I polished it and bent it to shape.  It's a PITA to bend.  I experimented with heating to bend, but the heat caused significant softening, so I cold bent it.

To attach, I drilled 1/16 holes (which needed slight reaming) and used a bit of epoxy in each hole.


----------



## soligen (Apr 24, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> That looks terrific. It can be surprisingly difficult to make a deceptively simple pen:biggrin: Nice job on the front section, you can see the inside threads and how thin the walls are when it's taken apart. Very nice job.
> 
> Mike


 
In the disassembled pic, there is a light just to the side that makes the threads pop out.  When assembled, can can still detect the threads, but you have to look very hard to see them.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 24, 2011)

:highfive: Awesome job Dennis..that pen is an inspiration piece!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice sir you make my blanks look real good(Thanks).I look forward to talking more about the project with you and how everything went.Happy Easter.Victor


----------



## Whaler (Apr 24, 2011)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## wizard (Apr 24, 2011)

Stunning pen! Outstanding craftsmanship!


----------



## Geppetto (Apr 24, 2011)

Absolutely Top Notch!


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 24, 2011)

In the disassembled pic, there is a light just to the side that makes the threads pop out. When assembled, can can still detect the threads, but you have to look very hard to see them.

Dennis, sorry if it sounded like a criticism, it wasn't. I was remarking on how thin you were able to turn the walls to the inside threads and not blow out the part. That takes some delicate work. Nice going.

Mike


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job, very handsome pen. 

Dan


----------



## hewunch (Apr 24, 2011)

Amazing! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Simple, flowing lines and very well crafted, polished and photographed.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 24, 2011)

Outstanding pen! Stunning...


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 24, 2011)

Dennis,
That's one absolutely beautiful pen.
You say it's deceptively simle looking; I say it's simply elegant.


----------



## johncrane (May 9, 2011)

Excellent pen and work Dennis!


----------

